# CURADO 200E7???



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

Have been reading threads about people wanting to buy a 200E7 that it`s getting me interested in buying one! Would like to know what make`s this reel so great!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

status symbol!! hehehe zebco or shimano?? ferrari or chevy?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

curado takes a lickin and keeps on ticken


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*curado*



NauticStar2110 said:


> Have been reading threads about people wanting to buy a 200E7 that it`s getting me interested in buying one! Would like to know what make`s this reel so great!


Don't know if anyone of of has fished the new one enough to know how "great" it is yet or not. The anticipation of it maybe being even better than the original old Curado IMO is what has everyone so pumped up, including me.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

They look sweet but i'm gonna stick w/my Ds for a bit and see how the Es hold up.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Two days wading, primarily with tops. Reel is fine - price is right - not sure I can tell any improvement over 100D with deep spool. Think the wider spool creates more casting "sensitivity" - ie. tended to backlash. Used 10# Excaliber the first day (140 yards) - then respooled with 8# Suffix - the POCO stuff. Reel looks great on a FTU rod. Red fish to 27", drags was silky smooth.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

What is the difference in the E5 and E7?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Solid Action said:


> What is the difference in the E5 and E7?


Gear ratio.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Which is better?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Solid Action said:


> Which is better?


Get both :biggrin: .

Just depends on you.

I would think the E7 would be harder to slow down for winter fishing, but would be my choice for spring, summer and fall.

I would think the E5 would be great in the winter (slower) and great for cranking baits that have alot of water resistance. Slower gear ratio = more power. Most of the time.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

I bought 2 last Thursday and fished all weekend with them....wading and from boat. They are extremely smooth and easy to cast and drag is excellent. I can't say that I like them any better than my mgs but I sure like the price better. My only regret, is that I only bought 2...

www.brushcountryhunts.com


----------



## spank'em (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the E7.Broke it in this mourning with a 26" red.Casts great and drag is very smooth.Little thing fits perfect in your hand.Just hope it holds up better than the last batch of Curadas


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

Do they come with any type of warranties? Knowing my luck, it'd be a little reassuring if they do.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

All of our reels are covered by a one year warranty against manufacturer defects. We are pretty lenient with our warranty too


----------

